

An Idea-Evaluation Framework - kristiandupont
http://kristiandupont.com/blog/2010/09/an-idea-evaluation-framework-2/

======
larsthorup
I'd like to see customer involvement much earlier. You could start out solving
a specific problem for a customer who will pay you to do it. If that
particular problem seems to be relevant for other customers, you can make it
into a product. This only requires that your initial contract with the first
paying customer allows you to do this, but if you allow the price to go down
this should not be a major obstacle. You should probably still go through the
intuition and market analysis phases, but the benefit with this model is that
the idea will have passed the testing phase already.

------
kristiandupont
I started writing this as an ask HN post, but it became so long that I decided
to write a blog post instead. Still, what I am really after is feedback from
you guys :-)

